# Watches from the bootsale this morning!!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I went round two bootsales this morning, I realised when I arrived at the first one that i'd forgotten to put a watch on, I felt partially nekked!!

I chanced upon this rather nice Chronograph, A Jacky Ickx Easy rider for £8, It's working and keeping time but blimmin'eck! I had a look on fleabay and can't believe how much they ask for them on there!! :wacko:

It's very clean, not a mark on it really and it's so comfy on the wrist!! :thumbsup:



















Also bought a Seiko that I didn't realise was actually working! I didn't really look but when the chap said £2, I couldn't leave it!! :laugh:










It has the original bracelet but alas, It's too small for my chubby wrists :sadwalk:










Now this modern Dolphin standard Rotary tank is imo simply lovely, I didn't notice that the screw down crown was missing though :taz: I'll have to try and source a crown, Stem and gasket as it's a beautiful watch :thumbsup:

I removed the movement from the case and as I thought, The shaft had broken whilst in the set position, I pushed the stub in and it started up! I actually put the watch near to being the correct time and put it back together!!










It was only £2 so if I can't find the parts, The strap ins nice quality and the box will do for another watch, I've several Rotary watches that are boxless!!










I had a bumper session and bought all sorts from WW2 ARP axes to Sat Navs and Whitby lockback knives!! :thumbsup:

Cheers, John


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Good spot on the jacky ickxx ,formula 1 fans dream


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

bridgeman said:


> Good spot on the jacky ickxx ,formula 1 fans dream


 Hi Bridgeman

It turns out ne of my cousins has an identical Easy rider- He's well in to F1 too!!

The watch has been ticking away since I bought it, It seems to have a very good power reserve too!!

Cheers, John


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

That Easy rider is gorgeous and what a bargain , bet you couldn't believe it ?
Think that is a once in a lifetime type bootsale find especially for 8 quid :swoon:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Not been to a boot sale for years. It just goes to show that bargains are still to be found if you are at the right place at the right time. Really like all the watches so well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks 

I've had a fair few bargains over the years at the bootsales :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Amazing find on the Ickx! Wish I had never sold my Heuer version now...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Does the Seiko A639 LCD have a bracelet reference number? I used to have a nice collection of Seiko digi's and might still have a few spares links and bracelets around, happy to check.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

kevkojak said:


> Does the Seiko A639 LCD have a bracelet reference number? I used to have a nice collection of Seiko digi's and might still have a few spares links and bracelets around, happy to check.


 Hi Kev

It just says C199 on the endpieces :thumbsup:

Cheers, john


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

I will have to come to sheff as the boot sales round here (wakey) are crap !,there is nothing like the hoard you managed to acquire! if you want 2 hand irons and toys you are in luck here! :laugh:

well done , I know it was a couple of week ago but still applies

deano


----------

